# Warum Groß- und Kleinschreibung???????



## Katzun (2 Okt. 2009)

*Warum Groß- und Kleinschreibung???????


Ich fragte mich auch schon, warum wir Deutschsprechenden
immer noch groß und klein schreiben. jetzt weiß ich warum!

Die Spinnen
Die spinnen

Warum sind füllige Frauen gut zu Vögeln?
Warum sind füllige Frauen gut zu vögeln?

Er hat liebe Genossen.
Er hat Liebe genossen.

Wäre er doch nur Dichter!
Wäre er doch nur dichter!

Sich brüsten und anderem zuwenden.
Sich Brüsten und anderem zuwenden.

Die nackte Sucht zu quälen.
Die Nackte sucht zu quälen.

Sie konnte geschickt Blasen und Glieder behandeln.
Sie konnte geschickt blasen und Glieder behandeln.

Der gefangene Floh.
Der Gefangene floh.

Helft den armen Vögeln.
Helft den Armen vögeln.

Und da soll es doch tatsächlich Leute geben, die behaupten, die Großund
Kleinschreibung wäre nicht wichtig...*​


----------



## General (4 Okt. 2009)

Und wieder etwas gelernt


----------



## Veflux (7 Okt. 2009)

Hey, das muss ich mir aufschreiben. lol6


----------



## sixkiller666 (4 Jan. 2010)

nicht schlecht


----------

